# Roaches/Insects in stool?



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

I think I have IBS C w/ FBO.I remember two occasions of events that leads me to believe something is inside me, which I'm hoping my colonoscopy will find.The first was bettle like insect near my stool.The second was finding a spikey leg, sort of like a roach, near my stool.I have a habit of looking at toilet before and after I evacuate my bowels and I am certain they were not there beforehand.My parents/doctors think I'm paranoid and I haven't heard anyone else have this sort of event happen.Anyone have something similar?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think insects can live in the colon. They need oxygen and there isn't much in there.Hard parts you swallow will come out in the condition they went down, so they could have been plant parts that came out (the hard/crunchy parts) or sometimes there are insect parts in foods and they could be hard enough to go through without being broken down.I've never seen anything that I thought was an insect part, but certainly hard plant parts come out the way they went down for me. Just like they do for everyone else.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Magic n Colts said:


> I think I have IBS C w/ FBO.I remember two occasions of events that leads me to believe something is inside me, which I'm hoping my colonoscopy will find.The first was bettle like insect near my stool.The second was finding a spikey leg, sort of like a roach, near my stool.I have a habit of looking at toilet before and after I evacuate my bowels and I am certain they were not there beforehand.My parents/doctors think I'm paranoid and I haven't heard anyone else have this sort of event happen.Anyone have something similar?


There are certain things the body can and can't digest easily. Things like THYME sprigs would like what you call a cockroach leg as it will get fecal matter attached to it as it passes through the human body. I believe what you might think is beetle like insect could be something like like a nut or peppercorn. Again it is hard for or bodies if not impossible to digest these things in there whole state. When you see things moving in the toilett it usually is nothing more than water pressure change. The toilett is desighned to keep a certain amount of water in it and as volume increases it moves. If someone in the house flushes or moves something through the sewer system that will change the pressure on that pipe causing slight water movement. Alot of IBS sufferers can feel every small movement of the intestine, can have reverse motillity where it seems things are moving backwards, and slow movement. Sometimes the overswelling of one part of your small intestine can swell in to another part or your large intestine. Gas or fecal matter will build up in the pinched area. As the pressure gets really high you get more sensitive from the swelling and small amounts of gas or fecal matter escape in to the next section of the intestine making it feel like something is moving inside of you; when infact it is a intestinal pressure change. As the previous poster said regular insects can not live inside of you. Beetle and insect shells I believe are made up of a dense protein and caratin. So first the stomach acid would start to disolve it, once inside the first section of the small intestine it would have enzymes, prohormones, and bile from the liver, galbladder, and pancreas attack it. The nutrients will start to absorb in to the human body. In the next two sections of the small intestine do the same but different chemical compositions, the whole time abosorbing nutrients. It then evacuates in to the right side of the body in to the appendix if you have it. It will then move up the ascending colong on the back right side compacting and absorbing the whole time while sucreating mucas to move the mass. It will then turn to your left back mid rib and go into your transverse colon. That will move to your front a little below the zypoid process around the left rib to your back and make a 90 degree turn again slowly digesting and compactin the matter. It know goes down the transcending colon doing the same thing. When near the hip it will stay there a bit near a 90 degree angle that turns in to S shape from the back hip to the middle of your lower stomach called your sigmoied colon. Once that area is full enough and ready it will evacuate in to your rectum. I hope this information will put you at ease.The reason certain parasites like pinworm and flatworm can survive is because they stay in parts of the intestinal trac that will not absorb them and are the only known type of parasite to exist.


----------

